
Why Elon Musk’s $420 tweet could signal gloom for the stock market - cmurf
https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/F1A50DD8-9E3B-11E8-A2C7-6852023B596E
======
Fjolsvith
I just assumed it had something to do with weed.

